# Does a website need a privacy policy?



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

Specifically if you're selling something?

What if you don't come into contact with any credit card #s or anything during the purchase (paypal) ?

Do I still need one?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The privacy policy is about more than credit cards. It is really about anything someone does on the site, from signing in (Do you keep track?) to cookies. Some anti-virus and anti-malware apps that scan internet links will automatically blacklist a site with no policy and people will be unable to even visit it. Many people also deliberately avoid sites with a privacy policy that they find unacceptable, and none is even worse.


----------



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the answer. Is there anywhere to find a default, copyright free example of a privacy policy that I can use?


----------



## sarei (Dec 13, 2006)

Try taking a look at some of these:

http://www.freeprivacypolicy.com/privacy.php
http://www.easyriver.com/myprivacy.htm
http://www.dmaresponsibility.org/PPG/


----------

